# Butterfly screws coming lose and causing engine trouble



## katycat (May 23, 2009)

I recently purchased a 2005 xtrail, I love the vehicle. Did much research before buying it and the reviews were great. I have recently had a problem: The engine light came on and the vehicle started to stall and bog down. I stopped driving and had my son come out to where I was. He said it might be a dirty spark plug. When he checked them one of them had lost it's gap. He re-gapped it and the light went off and vehicle seemed to run fine. Called my mechanic and he looked the issue up on napafix and told me that there is an issue with the butter fly screws coming lose and going into the engine. First sign of this is exactly what happened to me. He recommended that I take it into the dealer immediately as it is still under warranty. Booked the vehicle in and had it towed as I was nervous about driving it. The dealer totally brushed me off and said they could find nothing wrong. The vehicle is now burning oil, seems to have a power loss and is running a little ruff. Have booked it into another dealer and have explained the issue. 

Has anyone here had this issue????

Any feedback would be very much appreciated. Love the vehicle but want to ensure all is fine before the warranty expires.

Thanks

Karan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Karan,

Read all about it HERE and prepare yourself for a big battle with the dealer, as you gonna need a new engine and it MUST be covered under warranty.


----------

